# What are your thoughts on a 2004 Amaya big red machine?



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi all 

I bought a used Amaya. Thought I was getting a great deal, only to find out the guy was a liar. I was shown a bill of sale from Melco in Canada for a 2006 xt, only to find out the machine was never purchased from melco and is a 2004 model. The bill of sale was actually a quote from melco, but they used the wrong forms and gave this guy a customer bill of sale form instead. 

I contacted melco and was told they do not even sell this machine to anyone in Canada or the USA anymore...too old, that they still run well and this one was totally refurbished in 2008. But I am going to hate this machine.

So my question is...how many of you have an older Amaya, love it and have no issues with it...or should I try listing it for sale and hope I can sell it. I cannot get training for at least a month on it. I was also told training is essential for these older machines or I will not be happy in their performance.

This machine was going to be the first in a few I planned on acquiring over time. All the research I did seems like a waste. I researched 2006 machines, not 2004. I was told those two years are like night and day in terms of machine quality, ease of use etc.

Melco is not trying to sell me a newer machine. I just want to her from others who have a 2004 Amaya - big red. What are your thoughts and opinions. Please be honest.

Right now I am contemplating buying a brother pr650 

Thanks
Laurie


----------



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

Also, would it be a royal pain to have an Amaya and a brother?

I am thinking of the brother for my daughter (18) just for the ease of use.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

I have a 2009 XT and three Brpthers...no PITA at all


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

LaurieL

It is unfortunate that you got caught up in a "bait and switch" routine, I think you should look at it from a pure business stand point. 

The main question is Do you have everything needed to operate the machine? Software, hoops and such. If you can produce a marketable product then it is just a matter of time for you to recover from this set back. 

Chances are trying to sell the machine again will cost you more in depreciation value verses trying to generate a little revenue. 

It is like you needing a truck to haul dirt with. You wanted an Escalade
and got a Silverado. Bottom line they both haul dirt ones just has more options than the other.

I would try it first and then see.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

The technician in my area uses two big reds. He sold the older Melco machines that he had and uses 2 big reds and 2 newer xt's. he didn't see the newer xts's until I bought one. 

He runs all 4 of his machines and had been doing that for years. I would do as inobu stated above and run the machine and learn as you go. I've heard that the newer xt's are easier to use compared to the older big reds. But they both get the job done. 
Also check amayausers and ask questions there many of them still use the big red


----------



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Yes, I have everything I need to work the machine. Threads, backing, toppings, bobbins, hoops, software, videos etc...I was just worried about the age of the machine and the fact that the Melco reps told me I would hate this machine. I guess I will feel better about the machine once I have some training and know what I am doing.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I only have used the XTS machines and love them, but I know a lady who has a big red, uses it every day, and loves it.

You got screwed but it is a sunk cost now. Don't compound it by running out and getting a Brother - if you need a commercial machine, get a commercial machine. Anything you learn on the big red will translate if you later get an XT or an XTS and maybe you will love the big red.

And you might want to change techs. The tech in my area could cite improvements made along with way from the big red to the xts, but he didn't hate the big red at all. He services other brands and still likes Melco's. Said he could not stay in business servicing them - they don't break down enough.


----------



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

Good to know. Thanks Nathan


----------



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmm...someone changed my posts title. Why ??


----------

